# Which is more important?



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Potty or time out for biting?

So when Roshi plays with me, he gets TOO excited that always lead to biting - either hand, finger, toes, or pant legs. Stern "no" does not work for him, it only works him up more. So I have to resort to time out in his pen so that he could calm down. However, because of the excitement during play, he will always end up peeing during the 30-60 sec of time out.

So which is more important? No punishment for biting and let him out potty after play? Or punishment for biting but let the "accident" happen?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmmmm, that's a tough one... any chance you can do something other than put him in his crate for a time out?? I know you've said ignoring him doesn't work...?


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

nope. ignoring will only end up with his teeth sinking deeper into skin.
maybe less exciting play? chase really gets him crazy but he gets bored with the fetch game in a minute. and prefers to run off with his toy and chew in the corner by himself.
any ideas??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would do the less exciting play for now. If he nips, I would say ouch and simply stop playing for a little while. Sounds like he is getting over excited and he doesn't have the bite inhibition down pat yet. It's all a learning process, for them and for us.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Play is very important. He needs to be able to run around and burn the energy off. Use a toy that he can tug on, and run after to fetch to distract away from fingers and toes. They are most happy when they have had a hard play session, and I consider it one of the most important parts in their development.

During the play sessions when they are young, you need to remind them to go potty. Hopefully, they have already developed good potty habits, and have a place to go-like a litter box or other system. During the play, remind they fairly often, by picking them up and putting them in the box. If the habit has been developed they will use the box if they need to, or otherwise just jump out and continue playing.

They need hard play when they are young, but the length of sessions, and roughness of play decreases as they age. After the energy is burned off, it's a good time for hugs and a little lap time.

One reason we want puppy buyers to come here, is so we can show them how to play with the puppies. Few realize how hard they like to play without seeing it. Play ranks right up there as high as everything else that's important for the mental development of these dogs. I like to play with them until they slow down on their own, with their tongues hanging out, smiling.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I agree w/Tom with the hard play. That's the reason I do it - burn his energy (I already have no energy to burn, especially after work!) 
The problem is he gets so excited that he will mouth me when I'm near. Me yelping and walk away = him coming after my moving legs. Hence, time out is the best option, which results in pee. I guess I can't expect TOO much from a 3.5 month old bladder.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CrazieJones said:


> Potty or time out for biting?
> 
> So when Roshi plays with me, he gets TOO excited that always lead to biting - either hand, finger, toes, or pant legs. Stern "no" does not work for him, it only works him up more. So I have to resort to time out in his pen so that he could calm down. However, because of the excitement during play, he will always end up peeing during the 30-60 sec of time out.
> 
> So which is more important? No punishment for biting and let him out potty after play? Or punishment for biting but let the "accident" happen?


Well, first, putting him in his pen for biting isn't (and shouldn't be looked at as) a "punishment". It's a chance for him to settle down and get his head back to a point where he can play in a more civilized manner.

That said, what I'd probably do is line the pen with pee pads so it becomes a "mistake-free zone" for now. When he pees on the pads, you can tell him what a good boy he is, killing two birds with one stone. As he gains more control (in both areas) you can cut down the number of pads slowly until there is only one pad for him to pee on.

From everything you tell us about Roshi, I think he is a pup whose whole central nervous system is just a little slower developing than some pups. He'll still get there, but you are just going to have to be patient and think creatively.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

krandall said:


> From everything you tell us about Roshi, I think he is a pup whose whole central nervous system is just a little slower developing than some pups. He'll still get there, but you are just going to have to be patient and think creatively.


Aww... my poor Roshi. Should I feed him salmon treats? Maybe the omega 3 will help with his brain!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

These things are relative... he's still a VERY young puppy!!!!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Cassie, I have to say, our Rollie is looking more and more like Yoshi every day. His dark face "mask" has grown out and now they could be twins.

We always break from play after 5-10 minutes (even if Rollie's still having fun) for potty and then come back to play. He is still not telling us when he needs to go unless he's in his crate or playpen so we just decide for him. We learned this because he would be happily playing and the bolt somewhere to pee.


----------

